# es muito gira



## Erikieren

Hola a todos, tengo una foto publicada en una pag de internet y me dejaron un comentario en protugués que dice "es muito gira" de verdad que no sé nada de portugués y no sé si será un comentario bueno o malo, agradecería mucho la ayuda

Gracias de antemano
Erikieren


----------



## Outsider

"Eres muy guapa."


----------



## jazyk

Mas pelo que entendi da explicação de vocês aqui no fórum, giro não é simpático, gentil, amável, interessate e afins?


----------



## Outsider

Também pode ser "gata", quando se aplica a uma mulher.


----------



## jazyk

Ah tá. Obrigado.


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Mas pelo que entendi da explicação de vocês aqui no fórum, giro não é simpático, gentil, amável, interessate e afins?



É um borracho.


----------



## jazyk

Come again?


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Come again?



_És muito gira _is synonymous with _És um borracho.
_Or in other words,_ Bonita chiquita es un borracho.
_


----------



## jazyk

I don't think so, but let's see what the others say.


----------



## Virginia Lechner

Vivo en Portugal, y "gira" o "giro es muuuyy usado, es simpático y nada agresivo. Que nos digan "é muito gira"  es un piropo


----------



## Le Rachelet

gira = guapa, guay, maja, salada/bollito (castellano)


----------



## ana lacerda

Olá a todos
 Em Uruguayo diz-se: Guacha. Acho que é assim que se escreve.
Engraçado foi verificar que a norte de Madrid ( não me recordo do nome da terra), também se usa esta expressão.!


----------



## magdala

jazyk said:


> I don't think so, but let's see what the others say.


jazyk é verdade! *és muito gira* também significa *és um borracho*.
Provavelmente não existe essa expressão em "brasileiro". Para quem já conhece a minha opinião, as aspas neste caso apenas significam português falado no brasil (demasiado extenso  ) não tem duplo sentido, palavra de escuteira!  
Cpmtos


----------



## Docente_De_Las_Tinieblas

TRADUCIR "GIRA" AL ESPAÑOL LITERALMENTE CONCLUIRÍA EN UNA EXPRESIÓN QUE  SERÍA LA SIGUIENTE: "sobrecogedora". 

NADA TIENE QUE VER ESTA PALABRA CON LA ALUSIÓN A COGER O COGIDAS SEXUALES A LAS QUE SE REFIEREN EN ESPAÑA

GIRA SE ORIGINA EN EL NOMBRE QUE LA MACUMBA BRASILEIRA UTILIZA PARA INVOCAR A LA ESPOSA DE LUCIFER, "A POMBA GIRA DAS SETE SAIAS E DAS SETE ENCRUCILHADAS", ( la paloma "ANONADADORA" de las siete faldas y de las siete encrucijadas) CUYA DESLUMBRANTE BELLEZA PUEDE OCASIONAR LA MUERTE O ENFERMEDAD DE QUIEN - CUAL MEDUSA MITOLÓGICA - SE INFARTE DE ASOMBRO ANTE TAN SOBREHUMANA E IMPACTANTE HERMOSURA.

TAN INDESCRIPTIBLE Y ABRUMADORA PERFECCIÓN TAMPOCO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON QUE "EL MUNDO GIRA" A LOS ALCOHÓLICOS


----------



## César Lasso

Jo, Docente de las Tinieblas, me dejas anonadado. Tendré que tomar nota!  Pero tendré que confesarle a nuestra amiga que a mí, hace ya 70 u 80 años que nadie me dice una cosa "tão gira" o tan simpática. Lo de "borracho", en portugués, equivale como piropo al español "bombón" ("borracho" es cierto tipo de pastelito).

Ahora que me acuerdo, estaba exagerando con el tiempo que llevaba sin oír un piropo: hace menos de 65 años, una rumana me dijo: «César, eres una bombona». Así, de entrada, me quedé un instante desorientado, pensando que me comparaba con un recipiente de gas butano. Pero luego pensé: "qué diablos! Es rumana. Creo que me compara con un bomboncito...


----------



## Carfer

César Lasso said:


> ("borracho" es cierto tipo de pastelito).



 En general solo tildas de _'borracho'_ a una chica joven y por eso me creo que '_borracho_' tiene que ver con '_borracho_' en el sentido de una paloma también muy joven (con la cual, en la verdad, puedes cocinar un pastelito)


----------



## César Lasso

Carfer said:


> En general solo tildas de _'borracho'_ a una chica joven y por eso me creo que '_borracho_' tiene que ver con '_borracho_' en el sentido de una paloma también muy joven (con la cual, en la verdad, puedes cocinar un pastelito)



No te he entendido muy bien, Carfer. Sugieres que "borracho" no es, en principio, un tipo de pastel que, por sabroso, acabó por denominar a las chicas bonitas?

A mí me lo explicaron así cuando, en mis primeros tiempos en Portugal, vi que un compañero comentó "que borracho" de una chica que pasaba... Me despistó tanto como, supongo, a Docente: primero, porque la chica (que por cierto era bonita) no parecía alcoholizada; y, segundo, porque en todo caso yo habría esperado el femenino (no sabía todavía que el término "borracha" está reservado para designar la "goma").

También me ha despistado tu referencia a la "paloma". De repente, me ha recordado a la _pastela _o _pastella_, un plato típico de la cocina marroquí y sobre todo de Fez, una ciudad que en la Edad Media siempre recibió mucha emigración andalusí desde la Península Ibérica. La _pastella _es un hojaldre entre cuyas capas hay carne de paloma delicadamente preparada.


----------



## César Lasso

Carfer said:


> En general solo tildas de _'borracho'_ a una chica joven y por eso me creo que '_borracho_' tiene que ver con '_borracho_' en el sentido de una paloma también muy joven (con la cual, en la verdad, puedes cocinar un pastelito)



No te he entendido muy bien, Carfer. Sugieres que "borracho" no es, en principio, un tipo de pastel que, por sabroso, acabó por denominar a las chicas bonitas?

A mí me lo explicaron así cuando, en mis primeros tiempos en Portugal, vi que un compañero comentó "qué borracho" de una chica que pasaba... Me despistó tanto como, supongo, a Docente: primero, porque la chica (que por cierto era bonita) no parecía alcoholizada; y, segundo, porque en todo caso yo habría esperado el femenino (no sabía todavía que el término "borracha" está reservado para designar la "goma").

También me ha despistado tu referencia a la "paloma". De repente, me ha recordado a la _pastela _o _pastella_, un plato típico de la cocina marroquí y sobre todo de Fez, una ciudad que en la Edad Media siempre recibió mucha emigración andalusí desde la Península Ibérica. La _pastella _es un hojaldre entre cuyas capas hay carne de paloma delicadamente preparada.


----------



## César Lasso

Carfer said:


> En general solo tildas de _'borracho'_ a una chica joven y por eso me creo que '_borracho_' tiene que ver con '_borracho_' en el sentido de una paloma también muy joven (con la cual, en la verdad, puedes cocinar un pastelito)



No te he entendido muy bien, Carfer. ¿Sugieres que "borracho" no es, en principio, un tipo de pastel que, por sabroso, acabó por denominar a las chicas bonitas?

A mí me lo explicaron así cuando, en mis primeros tiempos en Portugal, vi que un compañero comentó "qué borracho" de una chica que pasaba... Me despistó tanto como, supongo, a Docente: primero, porque la chica (que por cierto era bonita) no parecía alcoholizada; y, segundo, porque en todo caso yo habría esperado el femenino (no sabía todavía que el término "borracha" está reservado para designar la "goma").

También me ha despistado tu referencia a la "paloma". De repente, me ha recordado a la _pastela _o _pastella_, un plato típico de la cocina marroquí y sobre todo de Fez, una ciudad que en la Edad Media siempre recibió mucha emigración andalusí desde la Península Ibérica. La _pastella _es un hojaldre entre cuyas capas hay carne de paloma delicadamente preparada.


----------

